# What is wrong with Max?



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is Max he has suddenly developed this irratic breathing and seems to have gone slim around the middle! Can anyone shed anything on this? His coat has gone funny too. He is not one I breed from and I dont know where he came from as he came from someone who needed to rehome him.
If you can't view video pause it and then play it.

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=wccpk6&s=5


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That is a very ill mouse and I'd recommend he be PTS. It looks like a serious resp infection that has progressed and it is unlikely he would recover even with medication.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, well thank you I shall see if I can get Dom to do the deed for me


----------

